# Software installiert, kann Sie aber nicht finden!



## andycage (27. April 2005)

Hi,

mein Problem is, ich habe ne Software installiert und es hat auch alles wunderbar funktioniert (bei der Installation meine ich). Nur nach der Installation finde ich die Software nicht, weder unter Start/Programme noch unter Systemsteuerung/Software oder C:/Programme/. Die Software taucht nirgendswo auf, nicht mal in der Registry.

Ich habe Windows XP Home SP2. Ich hatte vorher SP1 und da hat auch alles funktioniert. Nur hatte ich irgendwann mal zuviel uffm Rechner gehabt und wollte nicht alles einzeln deinstallieren und deshalb habe ich XP nochmal installiert. Danach aber auch gleich den SP2 drauf. Und wie gesagt, nach dieser Aktion kann ich so einige installierte Software oder Spiele nicht mehr finden. Liegt es am SP2?

Kann mir jemand helfen?

Thanx

Andy


----------



## Dr Dau (27. April 2005)

Hallo!

Du hast Win über das vorhandene Win drüber installiert?
Dass kann ja nicht klappen, den so ziemlich jedes Programm legt auch in Windows bzw in System32 Dateien ab.
Und wenn Du Win drüber installierst (ist eigentlich der falsche Ausdruck) wird das GANZE Windows Verzeichnis gelöscht, somit werden auch die Programme nichtmehr laufen.
So etwas sollte man nur machen, wenn Win nichtmehr läuft aber man noch Daten sichern will (quasi eine "Notlauf" installation).
Dein "alter" Desktop, Startmenü, Favoriten usw. sind jedoch noch weiter in "Dokumente und Einstellungen", diese wird von Win jedoch nichtmehr genutzt und ist somit auch nicht wie üblich zu sehen.
Sprich: Du siehst deinen neuen Desktop, Startmenü usw.
Solltest Du tatsächlich nur drüber installiert haben, kann ich dir nur empfehlen deine Daten zu sichern, die Win Partition komplett platt machen und Win nochmal gründlich neu zu installieren.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Neurodeamon (27. April 2005)

Du drückst Dich bei der Problembeschreibung ein wenig mißverständlich aus denke ich.. hmm
Du hast das System neu installiert. Wenn Du jetzt Software neu installierst, landet sie nicht im System. Oder hat Dr Dau recht und sein Name macht in diesem Fall alle Ehre  *zwinker, nicht böse sein*


----------



## Dr Dau (28. April 2005)

Hallo!

@Neurodeamon, dann habe ich mich jetzt wohl etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt.
Die meisten Programme legen vereinzelte Datein im Windows bzw. im Sytem32 Ordner ab (z.b. *.dll oder *.sys).
Und wenn er jetzt Win einfach über das vorhandene Win drüber installiert, sucht das Win-Setup nach einem vorhandenem Win.
Und wenn Win-Setup das vorhandene Win findet, wird der gesammte Inhalt vom Windows Ordner gelöscht (in der regel C:\Windows).
Irrwitziger weise macht Win-Setup selbiges aber anscheinent nicht mit C:\Programme und "C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen".

Für mich "hört" es sich so an, dass er Programme installiert hat und sich dann dazu entschlossen hat seine Platte etwas "aufzuräumen".
Und dieses wollte er auf die "einfache" Art machen und hat Win einfach "drüber gebügelt".
Aber Du hast recht, er drückt sich etwas missverständlich aus.


> und wollte nicht alles einzeln deinstallieren und deshalb habe ich XP *nochmal *installiert.


Denn sonst würde man ja eher schreiben "habe ich Win *neu* installiert".
Darum ja auch meine ERSTE Frage.


> Du hast Win über das vorhandene Win drüber installiert?


Und der Rest von mir bezog sich allein auf selbige Frage.

Wenn ich jedoch mit der ersten Frage recht hatte, trifft der Rest zu.
Dieses Phänomen musste ich erst vor rund 6 Wochen am eigenem Leib erfahren, nachdem ich mir die explorer.exe und shell32.dll zerschossen hatte.
Nach dem zerschiessen wollte ich das System retten, dieses hatte jedoch nicht geklappt. Trotz Fernhilfe eines Profis (MCSE und MCSA).

Kurzform:
CD rein, gebootet, Treiber werden geladen, Partition auswählen, auf weiter gegangen, Setup hat nach einer vorhandenen Installation gesucht und DANN sollte Setup mich eigentlich fragen ob ich reparieren oder neu installieren will. Eigentlich..... denn genau DAS ist NICHT passiert, statt dessem hat Setup mein Windir so schnell gelöscht, so schnell konnte ich garnicht gucken.  

Wenn mein Brenner nicht grade zur Reparatur gewesen währe und ich dadurch Daten auf C:\ auslagern musste, hätte ich gleich "Nägel mit Köpfen" gemacht und komplett neu installiert. Aber so musste ich halt sehen dass ich mein Sys erstmal irgendwie wieder zum laufen bekam.

Gruss Dr Dau
PS: ich bin kein "Compi-Freak", dass heisst ich habe mich nicht mit irgendwelcher Literatur oder durch experimentieren "gebildet".


----------



## andycage (29. April 2005)

Danke für die Antworten!

Ich habe mich wirklich nicht sehr genau ausgedrückt.

Also: Mein Rechner war für mich unüberschaubar, dies bedeutet, ich hatte zuviel ungenutzte Programme auf meinem Rechner. Ich hatte auch eine neue Grafikkarte, die aber noch nicht eingebaut hatte. Ich habe mir gedacht, machste die Platte komplett leer. Habe natürlich vorher ein BackUp gemacht. Ich habe also WinXP "neu" installiert. Also die Festplatte formatiert und dann Installiert.

Bis dahin, alles Wunderbar. Vor der Neuinstallation hatte ich SP1 und da liefen die Programme auch wunderbar. Nach der Installation hatte ich natürlich auch nur SP1, habe aber im Anschluss gleich das SP2 installiert.

Danach begann das Mysterium, ich Installierte Programme und einige funktionierten ohne Probleme und andere fand ich nach der Installation nicht wieder.

Ich hoffe ich abe mich deutlicher ausgedrückt.

Thanx

Andy


----------



## Dr Dau (29. April 2005)

Hallo!

Ich weiss nicht ob es mit der Reihenfolge Win ---> SP2 ---> Programme zusammenhäng, bzw. wie es sich dabei verhält.
Also ob die Programme zwar scheinbar installiert werden (Setup läuft ganz normal durch), aber sie dann tatsächlich doch nicht installiert sind (hoffe dass war verständlich).

Ich weiss aber dass bei Win ---> Programme ---> SP2 die Programme zwar vorhanden sind, sich aber nicht mehr starten lassen.
Dieses könnte rein theoretisch jedes Programm betreffen welches vor dem SP2 erschienen ist (Veröffentlichungsdatum von SP2 10.08.2004).
Hiervon betroffen sind auch namenhafte Programme wie z.b. Nero 5.5.

Allein dass währe für mich schon Grund genug auf das SP2 zu verzichten.
Stell dir nurmal vor Du hast Programme für ein paar Tausend Euro und die laufen nicht mit dem SP2.
Bezahlt MS dir die Updates für diese Programme?
Wohl kaum!

Meiner Meinung nach ist es das dickste Ding was MS sich erlaubt hat (neben der "Zwangsregistrierung").

Da deine Programme ja vorher mit SP1 liefen, ziehe ich den Schluss daraus dass es letztenendes nur am SP2 liegen kann.
Also entweder auf das SP2 verzichten (denn selbst mit SP2 hat Win noch genug Sicherheitslücken) oder halt aktuelle Versionen der Programme anschaffen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## andycage (29. April 2005)

Stimmt, es hat was mit dem SP2 zutun. Denn ich habe dieses SP2 deinstalliert und Testhalber ein besagtes Spiel und ein Programm installiert und es funktionierte. Danach habe ich das SP2 wieder draufgepackt (installiert) und siehe da das Spiel und das Programm sind vorhanden und funktionieren. Nur ist mir aufgefallen, das es einen kleinen Unterschied gibt. bei der Installation unter SP1 gibt es zum Schluß noch die Message "Programm **** erfolgreich installiert"! Beim SP2 ist dies nicht der Fall, dort installiert er bis 100% und schließt dann atuomatisch die Installation, ohne Info!

Es kann doch nicht sein, das ich mir jetzt haufenweise Updates holen muß.

Naja, danke erstmal für die Info.

Bye

Andy


----------



## Dr Dau (29. April 2005)

Hallo!



			
				andycage hat gesagt.:
			
		

> bei der Installation unter SP1 gibt es zum Schluß noch die Message "Programm **** erfolgreich installiert"! Beim SP2 ist dies nicht der Fall


Auch dieses könnte u.U. mit dem SP2 zusammenhängen.



			
				andycage hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es kann doch nicht sein, das ich mir jetzt haufenweise Updates holen muß.


Wenn Du erst die Programme installierst und dann das SP2 und die Programme dann (hoffentlich fehlerfrei bis auf die fehlende Meldung am Setupende) laufen, musst Du es wahrscheinlich nicht.
Sollte es aber doch zu Problemen kommen, hast Du nur 3 Möglichkeiten:
1. auf das SP2 verzichten
2. auf die betroffenen Programme verzichten
3. wenn Du weder auf das eine noch das andere verzichten kannst, musst Du dir wohl oder übel entsprechende Updates zulegen.



			
				andycage hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Naja, danke erstmal für die Info.


Bitte 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Neurodeamon (29. April 2005)

Auf SP2 zu verzichten ist aber nicht besonders klug. Einige Probleme (die inzwischen größtenteils behoben sind) stellen keine Entschuldigung dar sein System nicht aktuell zu halten.

Was ich empfehlen würde, wäre die Service Packs auf die Windows CD zu "Slipstreamen", also eine "Windows XP SP2 Installation Disc" zu machen. Denn diese seltsamen Effekte passieren meist beim "patchen" und seltener (wenn überhaupt) wenn man gleich ein Windows mit SP 2 installiert.


----------



## Dr Dau (29. April 2005)

Hallo!

Ist es den überhaupt klug Win zu benutzen?
Aber dass ist hier jetzt ja nicht das Thema.

Ich bezweifel dass DIE Methode die Inkompatibilität mit "veralterten" Programmen umgeht.
Und wenn es um den Sicherheitsaspekt geht, sollte er auch gleich die *nach* dem SP2 erschienen Sicherheitsupdates in die CD mit einbinden.
Immerhin ist das SP2 ja schon fast 9 Monate alt und seit dem wurden wieder eine menge Sicherheitslöcher gefunden.
Aber ist er dann sicher?
Da muss ich ein ganz klares NEIN sagen, denn die bisher veröffentlichen Sicherheitslöcher sind und werden nicht die letzten sein.

@andycage, Slipstream ist offiziell von MS erlaubt, irgendwo haben sie sogar eine Anleitung dafür.
Eine ausführliche Anleitung zum Thema Slipstream findest Du aber auch hier.
Ein Blick auf die möglichkeiten der winnt.sif (erspart eine menge Arbeit) kann auch nicht schaden. 
Auch hierzu hat MS irgendwo eine Anleitung.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## thekona (1. Mai 2005)

Also merkwürdig ist das schon mit der verschwundenen Software.. 
Möglichkeit wäre natürlich, daß SP2, insbesondere das "Sicherheits-Center" gesagt hat, daß in den Installationsdateien etwas Gefährliches war(Wurm, Virus oder so) und es selbständig gehandelt hat.
Mit SP2 hab ich (als Informatiker) bislang keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht, deswegen fahre ich mit SP1 und bin happy mein System ohne "Dateiausführungsverhinderung" und absolut komplizierten Einstell-Möglichkeiten der Internet-Explorer-Sicherheit benutzen zu können.. 

Gruß, 

kona


----------

